# What day did you kid?



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)

If you had a breeding date what day did your die kid? Also note the breed since minis and regulars have different times. Also note if it's a first freshener.


----------



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)

Sorry that is supposed to say what day did your doe kid?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

My pygmy doe Elsie was bred August 14 th 2016 and kidde January 6 2017. I thought she was having a single but surprise she had twins!


----------



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)

Jk-farms that's day 145
Awesome thanks for sharing. I'm always counting down days lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Full sized anywhere from day 143 to day 157. Short answer
Long answer
Polly- day 150 with twins day 151 with trips
Sissy- day 149 with trips day 150 with twins
Mama- day 151 with twins day 148 with a single
Bugs- day 143 with a single, day 146 with twins, day 151 with a single day 148 with trips.
Short cake- day 151 single, day 146 twins, day 148 twins
Diamond- day 150 single
Lulu- day 150 single
Nutters- day 145 twins, day 152 twins
I can keep going if you want but there's a idea. If you can make any kind of pattern out of that your ahead of me


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Full size - short answer day 147-157 - no issues with kiddings.


----------



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)

Thanks Jessica84 that's awesome record keeping!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well I was hoping to find some kind of pattern and figure out what doe is due when but it's so across the board. At first I thought ok singles stay in longer and trips come sooner but the one that half them in for a week had trips and as you can see bugs had her single a week early. My brother swears that depending on how well one is fed on how long they keep them in but there is no way to monitor that so I give up


----------



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)

Jessica84 your brothers theory better feed=longer or shorter?

Mine NEVER ago early! I'm always watching and waiting!

Last year I only had one breed date and I had a ff mini kidded on day 147

Year before different doe also mini day 147

This year I have dates for everyone 

#1 mini alpine ff day 145 march 9th
#2 Nigerian dwarf day 145 march 14th
#3 alpine day 150 march 19th
#4 alpine either march 15th or march 19th (she went into heat breed then went into heat again a week later and breed again)

#5 and #6 alpines due in june


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

90% of mine kid day 144-148, all MiniatureGoats. 10% go 149-151. These are always the same 6 goats (mother and daughter and grand daughter, twin sisters, auntie to twin sisters) 
Between 144-148 the FF seem to go closer to 148. 
A friend of mine has same breed of goat and hers are all 149-153 days


----------



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)

Bree-6293 thank you! It helps knowing about minis too! I have both.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

He thinks better feed and they go longer. I guess I can watch to a point this year. I have a lot of FF this year and they are all for sure low on the dominate side in one pen and the other pen they get along and share really well. I'll pay attention and see what happens in a few weeks. Since they only get hay I won't play with their hay but we will see what happens


----------



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)

Well I guess I feed well lol mine are always late


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Jessica84 said:


> He thinks better feed and they go longer. I guess I can watch to a point this year. I have a lot of FF this year and they are all for sure low on the dominate side in one pen and the other pen they get along and share really well. I'll pay attention and see what happens in a few weeks. Since they only get hay I won't play with their hay but we will see what happens


I'm not sure I agree with this :/ I have seen some very underfed goats go over due... I think it's genetics and how many too. All of mine having triplets have gone earlier..


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Most of them either 144 (NDs) or 147-150


----------



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)

Goatzrule is 147-150 for your full size?


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Just NDs, this is my first year with standards so im not sure


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

last year my pygmy doe was bred January 2nd and gave birth on May 29th


----------



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)

Jk-farms that's day 148
I hope my minis don't go that long lol


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Shes always worth it she gives me the best kids!!!!


----------

